# 2Wd Versus 4Wd



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I am looking at a new TV and they are both F250's with V10's. Is their any fuel economy savings with having a 2WD versus a 4WD? Found a 2008 F250 with a V10 and 10K miles for a good price but a little apprehensive about going with a 2WD but would consider it a lot more if the mileage was better.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

ORvagabond said:


> I am looking at a new TV and they are both F250's with V10's. Is their any fuel economy savings with having a 2WD versus a 4WD? Found a 2008 F250 with a V10 and 10K miles for a good price but a little apprehensive about going with a 2WD but would consider it a lot more if the mileage was better.


In general, in the simplest scenario, the only difference in MPG you could possibly see between the 2WD and 4WD will be due to the extra weight of the 4WD hardware in the front end and the transfer case. *This would be very minor IMHO, perhaps not even measurable*. Does the 4WD one have shift on the fly? If it does NOT, then an additional drain on MPG would be if you manually locked the front hubs...and drove like that.... still relatively small though, I think. Both trucks will be operated in 2WD, unless you need 4WD. I don't think I've seen any Superduty's come with anything but part time 4WD. I don't know about GM or Dodge, but they probably only offer part time 4WD as well, in their heavy duty pickups. If you are in a situation where you need 4WD, you'll have it then ;-)

I would most definitely lean toward the 4WD capable vehicle unless you know you only want 2WD. In either case, if the rear axle does not have a limited slip differential, I would walk away, or factor in the cost to put in a limited slip rear diff ($500-$1000). That is just my opinion, as someone who upgraded from a '97 Ford Expedition 4x4 w/limited slip diff, to a '06 F250 Crew Cab 4x4 with an open diff. I'm close to having an aggressive gear driven limited slip diff installed in my F250.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I Also believe the difference is minimal. There is extra weight (about 400lbs IIRC) on my Chevy 2500HD but when your loaded weight is 7000lbs empty and 15,000lbs full, don't think the extra 400lbs is going to be noticeable for performance or mpg. The front diff is Independent, and the axles freewheel in 2wd, so there isn't any noticeable increase in reciprocating mass between 2wd and 4 wd.

2wd advantages are: slightly higher payload due to the lower weight, sometimes slightly lower ride height, and smoother ride, most noticeable on truck with solid front axle in 4wd versions.

but you give up the increased traction which is non trivial even if you don't go offroad. Even with a locking rear diff (not limited slip but an eaton autolocking diff), my duramax in 2wd on slick pavement, snow, ice, or gravel can get be handful.

For us, it was a no brainer. NO 2wd pickups allowed!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Considering your location I would think that 4x4 would be the only way to go and also for resale you will get more money back for the 4x4 truck. MPG will not be significantly affected.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If your concerned about MPG, you probably want to consider something other than a v10.

Good luck, Glenn


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I do not use 4WD very often, but it has saved me on a couple of occasions when I needed to pull the trailer out of a camping spot with steep access and loose gravel. I would recommend 4WD if you plan to primarily camp in State or under developed campgrounds. You will eventually need it some day.

DAN


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I got a 2 wheel drive this time instead of a 4x4 but I have a locking rear differential and have as many drive wheels as most so called 4X4's have. When I was at my parents house last summer I had to back my trailer up his gravel driveway, My dad has to be in 4 wheel drive to back his 18' trailer but I had no problems at all with 2 wheel drive and a much heaver trailer. I still have a 4x4 but have really never needed it. A 4x4 will eat more gas than a 2x4 several miles per gallon difference. If you are worried about gas millage I would stay away from that v10, a friend had one that ate gas like a tank, he had a very time selling it and almost has to give it away.

For me diesel is the way to go for towing, pull any grade without any stress and slowing down. Much much better fuel millage. Diesel is 10 cents per gallon more here, that is 3 bucks more on a fill up big deal, most people spend more than that on their Cappuccino. My diesel is almost as quite as a gasser and I hear the new Ford is the same maybe even quieter. I paid only $27K brand new so my truck was as cheap or cheaper than a gasser, one of the guys I work with paid more for his 1500 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you'll see snow regularly, then 4WD is a must IMO. The comments on the Continentals are absolutely correct. They are GARBAGE with regards to traction.

My F150 was a limited slip rear, 4wd, and Michelin tires. It did great in the snow... really too good because I never had it slow down, but that means if I pushed it, by the time I got stuck I would have been WAY off the road.....







. My F350 was a 4wd, open rear, traction control (in 2wd only), with those aforementioned Continental tires.... it was poor in the snow, even in 4WD and I almost got it stuck a couple times where FWD cars did fine..... Heck, my current car, a FWD Fusion does better in slippery stuff than the F350 did....








Personally, if I were to get another truck, it would be a limited slip rear, electric shift 4WD (because you will be shifting regularly in the snow) and tires other than continentals....









If you don't see snow, I'd probably save the $$$ and go 2WD with a limited slip minimum or locking diff ideally. (I'd still make sure the tires weren't Continentals though.....)


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

N7OQ said:


> A 4x4 will eat more gas than a 2x4 several miles per gallon difference.


? Are you saying that a 4x4 pickup (that is driven in 2wd as most are normally)... will eat "several miles per gallon" than a 2x4 ? If so, I'd like to hear more rational on why that is.

I can't think of any reason why.... at least not on Ford Superduty's. On the Superduty, the front hubs are not engaged when not in 4x4...so the front half axles are not causing any drag in the powertrain. That may or may not be the same case in GM's or Dodges. Are the axles engaged and turning on those trucks, even when in 2WD? .. i.e.. no power to the axle... but it's still is turning? If that is the case... I can see where there would be more of a difference.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

The ride height difference between 4x4 and 4x2 is an easy 1mpg. Plus the weight.. 1.5 is avg difference. Towing will net you a .5 to .75 difference because of ride height again.

Carey


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Go for the 4wd, you'll never know when you will need it. My permanent lot is all grass and backing my rig in it goes uphill a bit. Then I have to push it on top of 4x4x16 concrete blocks I put out as a landing pad. If the grass is wet the rear wheels will just spin and it'll never go up. Pop it in 4hi and boom, right up. Same thing happens when pulling it out sometimes...at least before the pads it would sink into the ground and not come out without a fight.

Check out a forum specific to the truck you're looking at and look for real-world mileage totals. People towing with a Tundra see no difference with 4x4 towing. Maybe 1mpg not towing depending on driving habits.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> The ride height difference between 4x4 and 4x2 is an easy 1mpg. Plus the weight.. 1.5 is avg difference. Towing will net you a .5 to .75 difference because of ride height again.
> 
> Carey


ooohhhh...suuurrrrre... point out the obvious......

;-) heh.. good point.

Personally.. .I'd be hard pressed to think twice about getting a 4x4 over a 2x4 if the MPG diff is less than 2... but I value 4x4 here in Minnesota. Though good tires and a limited slip rear diff are as valuable ;-)


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

EPA estimates between 2wd and 4wd vary from no difference to 1mpg on 1/2 tons. IMHO the difference in the real world will be <1mpg. Weight difference is such a small increase in 3/4 & 1 tons that it's almost negligible, (400lbs out of 7500 lbs is 5%) and while the increase in ride height increases Cd, the Cd, of these vehicles combined with frontal area is so bad that it again isn't going to have much influence. I could believe 0.25-0.5mpg, but no way 1-2 mpg improvment, even when empty, and when towing I'd be hard pressed to believe even 0.5mpg.

So IMHO decide on 4wd or not based on where you expect to drive, not mpg. Getting stuck once and paying for a tow will far outweigh any lifetime fuel cost savings.

however, whatever you get I'd recomend you make sure it has at least a rear limited slip, preferably an autolocking rear diff. that way you get real 2WD and real 3WD. From what I've seen, most 4WD 1/2 ton and up usually come with a limited slip or autolocker, while many or most 2WD units end up with an open rear diff.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I appreciate this discussion. It confirms that while 4WD is not critical for me it will always be handy to have it and resale will certainly be better. Thanks for the thoughts.
Rick


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Like they say 4 wheel drive will get you stuck in more inaccessible places. I grew up in snow and even took my drivers ed in the snow. There were not as many 4x4 as there are now but we never had a hard time driving in snow in our 2 wheel drives. We use to go skiing just about everyday during the winter and I remember one bad storm when a lot of people were getting stuck going up the mountain. Well we were all at a stand still while they was getting some guy out of the ditch when this guy behind us in a Big 4x4 truck with big meets decides that he's not going to wait anymore and tries to go around all of us on the inside. Well they plow the roads with a big snow blower and cut the snow level over the ditches, so this guy in the 4x4 sinks like a rock and the harder he tries to get out the deeper he goes. Well they clear the road ahead and we all wave and laugh at him as we all head up the hill.

4x4's are fun and do making driving in the snow easier but they can also give you a false since of security. I see a lot of wrecks where someone in a 4x4 thinks he can drive faster and when it is to late they find out the hard way a 4x4 doesn't stop any faster than a 2x4.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> ....
> 4x4's are fun and do making driving in the snow easier but they can also give you a false since of security. I see a lot of wrecks where someone in a 4x4 thinks he can drive faster and when it is to late they find out the hard way a 4x4 doesn't stop any faster than a 2x4.


Excellent point Bill!

A 4x4 does not stop better than a 2x4 and often times the turning is worse when it is engaged because of the two sets of wheels turning at the same speed. The only truck I have every truely gotten stuck was a 2wd, but a 4x4 would have been just as stuck. Still, I'd take the 4x4 any day of the week...


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Bought a 2WD Chevy HD last year, and now wish it was a 4WD. At the time, I was thinking only about towing, but should have also thought about resale, and the winter months. I have locking diff, but it still struggles in snow/ice. Also - I believe 4WD would have been a 1 piece driveshaft, which would have saved me a TON of trouble - but I did plenty of complaining about that here already - so I will spare you all a repeat


----------

